# New bike-- thumbs up 4 competitive cyclist, thumbs down 4 trialtir



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Check out the new ride! 

Also to share a little bit about the purchase experience -- before ordering, the rep from Competitive Cyclist confirmed on the phone it was the 2005 PR10 (mostly black). Then the frame arrived and turned out to be the '04 PR10 (mostly white). Since I preferred the black look, I decided to call CC for an exchange. 

Before that, I called up Trialtir to check the year model with the serial number, just to be sure. Trialtir gave me this "uh, we don't really distinguish year models. I can't check for you even if you give me the serial number. If it's PR10, it's PR10." Apparently that's BS and an effort to help the dealer avoid an exchange. 

Competitive Cyclist on the other hand acknowledged their mistake. Since they didn't have an '05 in my size, they offered to take it back and cover shipping or to knock off $100 from the price. I was pleased with their candidness, and kept the frame. Looks like it turned out alright. 

It just amazes me -- the same frame, two attitudes.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow! Sweet ride! Very nice! BTW...don't you also have a Time? Still have it? I'd love to hear what you think of those two side by side.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Thats a hell of a billboard your riding. Nice.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The Time is a more refined ride and handles slightly quicker. The Colnago is stiff, despite the carbon stays. It's also much cheaper so I am not complaining.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

And your De Rosa?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Rear end too noodly so I got rid of it -- chain fell off on me when out of the saddle (FD adjustment was fine) and almost fell in the middle of a busy intersection. It was slightly long in the toptube too. 

The Colnago is definitely more solid, considering it's a bit heavier and has more material (seattube wall is 33% thicker, for example).


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*What is that?*

A Dream?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The MIX.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

elviento said:


> Rear end too noodly so I got rid of it -- chain fell off on me when out of the saddle (FD adjustment was fine) and almost fell in the middle of a busy intersection. It was slightly long in the toptube too.
> 
> The Colnago is definitely more solid, considering it's a bit heavier and has more material (seattube wall is 33% thicker, for example).


You had a Dual right? That's substantially lighter than my Merak. I was afriad that was crossing the line with the weight. I have been very pleased with the Merak which has more meat to it. Very stiff, solid and zero felt flex on climbs and sprints.


----------



## capitalistpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful bike. What make and model is the bar?


----------

